

Show HN: Angles.js - Chart.js charts in Angular - lgsilver
https://github.com/lgsilver/angles

======
Hovertruck
Wow, I actually _just_ implemented this same thing (but using D3/Rickshaw[1]).
If only this had come out a week ago.

[1]
[http://code.shutterstock.com/rickshaw/](http://code.shutterstock.com/rickshaw/)

~~~
diggan
Really? I can see no mention of Angular on that page you linked.

~~~
sidmitra
The link actually points to the library he used with angular, not to his own
work.

He probably used angular to create easier to use bindings to use Rickshaw.

~~~
Hovertruck
This is correct. Sorry if that was confusingly worded. :)

------
pablobaz
Something similar for highcharts here:
[https://github.com/pablojim/highcharts-
ng](https://github.com/pablojim/highcharts-ng)

Demo:
[http://jsfiddle.net/pablojim/Cp73s/](http://jsfiddle.net/pablojim/Cp73s/)

------
tufnell
This is great news, great timing and great work. I knocked together a simple
angular directive for JustGage ([https://github.com/mattlaver/angular-
justgage](https://github.com/mattlaver/angular-justgage)) a week or so back
for a dashboard I was putting together and have been looking for some nice
directives for charting to add to what I already had.

------
dchuk
Talk about serendipity, I literally discovered Chart.js about an hour ago,
searched for Angular directives for it on the off chance someone already made
it, didn't find anything, then came to Hacker News and here is Angles.js.

Looks great, nice and easy to use. Excited to try it out!

~~~
lgsilver
Awesome. I just whipped it up today to help with some dashboards at work. Will
probably make it more full-featured. Let me know if you have suggestions.

------
ErikAugust
Put together one of these for the jQuery Flot Chart lib:

[https://github.com/ErikAugust/flang](https://github.com/ErikAugust/flang)

Also shouted you out in the example for the inspiration to get off my butt and
share it on GitHub.

~~~
lgsilver
Erik, Awesome. I used Chart.js because it's come up a lot lately and is well
documented, but Flot and the other more mature chart libs are probably better
for most charting projects (read, allow dynamic data updates). Will try your
wrapper today. - Lindsay

~~~
ErikAugust
Thanks - right now I put up the <piechart> but soon will add the rest of the
Flot library. I use Flot on a project dashboard and it does dynamic data
updates nicely.

Also, I really like what you did by moving not just the data but parts of the
chart setup itself - that is something I'll incorporate into Flang as well.

Thanks again.

------
colinm
I was just reading about chart.js and knockout!

[http://blog.arisetyo.com/getting-started-with-chart-js-
part-...](http://blog.arisetyo.com/getting-started-with-chart-js-part-1/)

------
colinm
Aynbody that has worked a fair bit with ChartJS want to give their opinions on
it? What are the limitations?

------
LX-350
This is great! I will be making intranet dashboard for work and this will
definitely help. :)

------
kapilkale
Great work, swapping out my existing glue code in favor of this presently.

------
svckr
License or it didn't happen. :/

Looks nice though!

